# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

THE SECOND WEEEK OF THE SECOND SPLIT WAS VERY PRODUCTIVE

Many of our guides continued to hunt on their Christmas vacation days off with great success. Lots of Speckled belly geese have been brought to the cleaning house as well as pintail, gadwall, teal and some mallards. We have good concentrations of ducks in our marsh right now so if you have the urge to come shoot some ducks call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. This is a gentlemanâ€™s hunt. No waders or hip boots are needed because you probably wonâ€™t even get your feet wet. Tinaâ€™s fabulous gumbo will be waiting for you while the pickers get your ducks ready for the ride home. Here are a couple of pictures from the last few days. You can see them all by clicking here. 
http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

